# AOC I2367fh or Dell S2440L Monitor?



## Richie Rich (Nov 13, 2013)

I am buying a full HD LED 23-24" screen sized monitor under 14,000. So I am confused between these two, help me out please.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 13, 2013)

Dell S2440L


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dell s2440l is way to go


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 13, 2013)

What is not cool about  AOC I2367fh?

My basic needs are: to watch TV (via HD DTH) as both these monitors have HDMI and audio jack, HD movies through PC and part time photoshop.


----------



## ashwani1785 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dell S2440L is best from my point of view


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 13, 2013)

+1 for S2440L


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 13, 2013)

How will be S2440L as a TV?


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 13, 2013)

AOC has newer model than i2367fh as i2369vm. AOC i2369vm is a superb monitor and way better than Dell. Note that both Dell and AOC use the same LG panels. AOC i2369vm uses the latest IPS technology AH-IPS. AOC i2369vm is a matte finish monitor, so you have to have a mirror at your home as it does not reflect. But if you have Dell glossy monitors you need not have to buy a mirror 

After couple of weeks of research I bought AOC i2369vm for Rs 12,500/- and AOC gave me all cables for the signal input, ie, VGA, HDMI, Display Port and MHL cables. But even if Dell monitors have HDMI port Dell does not give a HDMI cable to their customers.


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 13, 2013)

@URPradhan  Does I2367fh has audio port so that I can connect to speakers and use it as TV via HD DTH?

There is no proper review and online purchase availability of this newer model.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 13, 2013)

That AOC will blow the Dell out of the serene blue waters.......from Color Gamut to Contrast Ratios to Deep Blacks or simply Chroma [C]/ Luminance [Y] / Luma [Y']...    +1 for the AOC.


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

but S2440L has 5000:1 static contrast whereas AOC i2367fh has normal 1000:1

There is no proper review on the internet. How can you say?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

If you go just by Contrats Ratios then the AOC has 50,000,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio

*www.aocmonitorap.com/root/anz/product_display.php?id=368

*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2416308,00.asp


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 14, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> @URPradhan  Does I2367fh has audio port so that I can connect to speakers and use it as TV via HD DTH?
> 
> There is no proper review and online purchase availability of this newer model.



Bro I have purchased the newer i23*69*vm model and it has audio port and earphone port. It has each and every port and the big thing is that AOC has given each every cable even an audio cable.

BTW, if you want to watch TV via HDMI then why you need an audio cable, HDMI signal carries both audio and video.

And about contrast ratio, frankly its a manipulated number given by each manufacturer as their marketing gimmick. And your information regarding AOC CR is absolutely wrong.

AOC i2369vm has in-built speakers which is good but for real theater experience you have to connect to your home audio system. My creative 2.1 speakers enough for me to give me absolute satisfaction. Now my kid is watching 3D movies with KMPLayer and the 3D experience is also good because of the bigger screen


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

Forget paper when its display and audio check real world performance over what companies brag.,


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> If you go just by Contrats Ratios then the AOC has 50,000,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio
> 
> *www.aocmonitorap.com/root/anz/product_display.php?id=368
> 
> *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2416308,00.asp



static contrast is the real contrast and we are talking about newer model AOC i2369VM now as URPradhan said it is newer and successor of i2367FH.



URPradhan said:


> BTW, if you want to watch TV via HDMI then why you need an audio cable, HDMI signal carries both audio and video.



I need audio cable jack to connect my HD DTH through connect it through my 2.1 speakers.
Also give me link to buy AOC i2369vm. I can't find anywhere.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> static contrast is the real contrast and we are talking about newer model AOC i2369VM now as URPradhan said it is newer and successor of i2367FH.




Just stay away from the contrast thing,its very debatable. More so if we factor in the different types of LCD panels. Its akin to pmpo in audio more so if we factor in the different types of amplification. Static Dynamic all crap. You will never near those levels in normal viewing materials. I have not seen the VM. FH was mind blowing in all aspects so VM being newer lets hoe it will be even better.


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

What about the after sales of AOC? Dell is more reputable brand and offering onsite warranty with their monitors. Please help me to find out AOC i2369VM online, I can't find anywhere.

I am shocked after watching this video. 
[youtube]HIbIIGxwXh4[/youtube]


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 14, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> What about the after sales of AOC? Dell is more reputable brand and offering onsite warranty with their monitors. Please help me to find out AOC i2369VM online, I can't find anywhere.



As its a newer model, you will not find it online and the below method worked for me.
1. First ask the authorized dealers in your city if they have Where to Buy
2. If they do not have the stock, ask the dealers for your city AOC distributor number
3. Ask the distributor about the availability and where to buy and at what price

In Hyderabad, none of the authorized dealers have the monitor and then I got the distributor number and was in touch with him and finally bought the FIRST piece from the city lot 



Richie Rich said:


> I am shocked after watching this video.



Yes, please watch that video carefully and understand what the reviewer is complaining about. Throughout the video he is focusing ONLY on one thing 'the thin bezel' which is different that the marketing image of the monitor and the real monitor.

Bro if your priority is the monitor bezel and not the image quality then do not buy this monitor. But if you do not care about the bezel and will not have a 3 monitor setup then definitely its a MUST buy.

AFAIK, the difference between i2367fh and i2369vm is the input ports and the vesa mounting (in 69vm model), else they use the same LG panel and also some software tweek in the newer 69vm model.


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

URPradhan said:


> Yes, please watch that video carefully and understand what the reviewer is complaining about. Throughout the video he is focusing ONLY on one thing 'the thin bezel' which is different that the marketing image of the monitor and the real monitor.
> 
> Bro if your priority is the monitor bezel and not the image quality then do not buy this monitor. But if you do not care about the bezel and will not have a 3 monitor setup then definitely its a MUST buy.



I need to use single monitor so no bezel thickness problem. Although I was thinking it has almost no bezel like in their ad.
BenQ has also launched a new monitor EW2440L. How is that?


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 14, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> BenQ has also launched a new monitor EW2440L. How is that?


Sorry, I have stopped my research as I found my monitor. But make sure you buy a AH-IPS panel with the input ports you want.


----------



## cuttack (Nov 14, 2013)

I own a dell s2440l it is basically an outstanding monitor currently available in 24 inch category. Although it is not a IPS rather a VA panel still it has some amazing black levels which IPS panels can dream of,watching a movie with darker scene is a joy.But on the downside the monitor is quite reflective ie act as a mirror but i love that  you will need to adjust the placement of the monitor so that it is away from light source. 
About AOC i have no idea but you should compare the two monitors before saying a yes.


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

URPradhan said:


> Sorry, I have stopped my research as I found my monitor. But make sure you buy a AH-IPS panel with the input ports you want.



Thanks for your suggestions sir. I will take a look on AOC i2369VM as you recommended. 

@The Incinerator I found full reviews of i2369VM and Dell S2440L.

I can't understand difference between these AOC monitors? According to AOC India the newer i2369VM has 20 million:1 contrast whereas older i2367FH has 50 million:1.

This means older one would be better model and this newer model get downgraded in terms of panel quality.


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 14, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> I can't understand difference between these AOC monitors? According to AOC India the newer i2369VM has 20 million:1 contrast whereas older i2367FH has 50 million:1.



That's why we said, forget about those contrast ratio numbers friend. Do you think a company will reduce the CR in newer models ??

# i2367fh does not have DP input, i2369vm has
# i2367fh does not support vesa mounting, i2369vm supports
# i2367fh has brushed silver finish at bottom and i2369vm has black finish
# i2369vm has some software improvements


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

Therefore according to you practically i2369VM is superior and upgraded model of i2367FH. I asked my local sales manager and he said this i2369VM is available there.


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 14, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> Therefore according to you practically i2369VM is superior and upgraded model of i2367FH. I asked my local sales manager and he said this i2369VM is available there.



Yes, hence I bought AOC i2369vm finally for Rs 12,500/-. What price your city sales manager is quoting?


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

URPradhan said:


> Yes, hence I bought AOC i2369vm finally for Rs 12,500/-. What price your city sales manager is quoting?



Same including all taxes.

What kind of warranty I will get offsite or onsite 3 years?


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 14, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> Same including all taxes.
> 
> What kind of warranty I will get offsite or onsite 3 years?



Service Policy


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

Buddy foget Contrast Ratio comparisons, its nothing but separation of light from darkness. Simple.


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Buddy foget Contrast Ratio comparisons, its nothing but separation of light from darkness. Simple.



ok I am not concerning about contrast but why you're not recommending Dell S2440L? Apple imacs and expensive mac displays are also glassy panels like it.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 14, 2013)

If you want a good buy check online for their sales report or ask the local store guy which one goes out easily the more the sale the more is it worth buying.
AOC if has good reput go for it the Device show fault only after a year generally


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

The AOC is much better and beats it in almost all things. Image Quality to Design to everything. The Dell just betters it on the Blacks ever so slightly. Thast it.

The differences are generic akin to VA Vs IpS


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The AOC is much better and beats it in almost all things. Image Quality to Design to everything. The Dell just betters it on the Blacks ever so slightly. Thast it.
> 
> The differences are generic akin to VA Vs IpS



What about brand reliability of AOC? Most of the people recommending me dell because of brand image and onsite warranty support. Sell figures of i2369VM/i2367FH is much much less than others. Don't know why?


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 14, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> What about brand reliability of AOC? Most of the people recommending me dell because of brand image and onsite warranty support. Sell figures of i2369VM/i2367FH is much much less than others. Don't know why?


Bro you came here to ask for suggestions/inputs and we tried our best to share whatever we know. And now its up to you to choose as per your personal taste - period.


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 14, 2013)

URPradhan said:


> Bro you came here to ask for suggestions/inputs and we tried our best to share whatever we know. And now its up to you to choose as per your personal taste - period.



I know man. Thanks a lot for your help. I was just taking incinerator's suggestion.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> What about brand reliability of AOC? Most of the people recommending me dell because of brand image and onsite warranty support. Sell figures of i2369VM/i2367FH is much much less than others. Don't know why?



AOC is after sales is admittedly not as robust as Dell but it not bad either. Secondly dont run after brands when its Audio and Display. Dell is just a GLORIFIED ASSEMBLER, they dont make anything,they are just assemblers and marketing Company. People in the know scoff at DELL, DELL is an American WIPRO or HCL.If you want brand image get NEC/Ostendo as a display not DELL


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> AOC is after sales is admittedly not as robust as Dell but it not bad either. Secondly dont run after brands when its Audio and Display. Dell is just a GLORIFIED ASSEMBLER, they dont make anything,they are just assemblers and marketing Company. People in the know scoff at DELL, DELL is an American WIPRO or HCL.If you want brand image get NEC/Ostendo as a display not DELL



Well said, Dell is indeed an assembler noting more than that. The panel Dell/AOC use is made by LG.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2013)

And LG learnt it from Philips


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> AOC is after sales is admittedly not as robust as Dell but it not bad either. Secondly dont run after brands when its Audio and Display. Dell is just a GLORIFIED ASSEMBLER, they dont make anything,they are just assemblers and marketing Company. People in the know scoff at DELL, DELL is an American WIPRO or HCL.If you want brand image get NEC/Ostendo as a display not DELL



I know S2440L has not dell display panel but after sales and brand image is also a things to concern about.
According to you this i2369VM AH-IPS panel that is made by LG-display is of the best for video quality. How is this if we compare with other IPS monitors like ViewSonic VX2370Smh, HP Pavilion 23xi and Dell S2340L under Rupees 14,000.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2013)

I havnt seen the HP. I would say since you are interested star reading the basics of LCD. Just brand name dosnt defy good or bad picture quality. It the synchronization of the panel with the processing engine. Type IpS Vs VA and you will know. I could have exlained the basics  but read and come back. It will be easier for me.


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 15, 2013)

I think this i269VM is over matte panel which is not good for watching TV and movies.Topic: New monitor all rounders (22-24") - PC Monitors

Quoted: 





> Hi,
> 
> I’ve my new i2369vm but I’m not very happy with it. First of all, the panel film is not as discreet as as I thought ! It’s even marked on a sticker “Warning Do not rip off panel film” because at first glance you can think that it’s a protection for transport as you can see the film edges with a screen without frame !
> 
> ...


----------



## Maestri (May 10, 2014)

Hello, 

I am new here. 

I am in the same dilemma. My confusion is between Dell S2340L and AOC i2369vm.

My budget is Rs. 15000. 

I prefer Matte since I will be largely using this for office documents. Surely, I will be watching some movies.

Has anybody had any experience with AOC's after sales service. 

Also which one looks better from the outside. Since I will be using this at my office, the 'looks' matter. 

Is there any other monitor that I should be considering within this budget? Could you send me the purchase link? 

I am open to both 23 or 24 inches. 

thanks for the all the help !


----------



## icebags (May 10, 2014)

dell after warranty service is probably none. i heard after warranty is over, if monitor goes kaput, then it goes kaput for forever. is that true ?

what about aoc ?


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 10, 2014)

AOC is a big no from my experience as their screen has washed out colors, low black and text doesn't appear sharp compared to Dell, Acer, Samsung , Philips ( yes, you read that right ). Still, I'd like you to go to stores where you could experience different monitors before buying.


----------

